# What treats do you feed your rabbits?



## hazyreality

Other than their main food - pellets or mix or whatever.

Mine have the usual stuff: Carrots, Greens, Kale, Cauli(including leaves), Broccoli(including stalk) Celery, Apple

They also have: 

Bran mash - (bran flakes with hot water, good for cold winter days or for bunnies that don't like hay!) mix with some Apple and most of mine love it. I have one with no teeth so he can't munch hay, but he loves this!

Dog Biscuits - like the bonio's. the cheaper the better because they have bugger all protein in them, most is just maize. It helps to keep their teeth down and they like them.

Rabbit Treat Sticks - obviously whatever you can get from shops.

Burnt Toast - because I heard they liked it but they don't! lol cant blame them!

Stale Bread - really crunchy, they ate some of this then got bored! the buns at the RSPCA loved it 

Ribena/Blackcurrant in their water bottle - a very small amount for a bottle of water, just so it colours it - i always give them a bottle of that and a bottle of water. My lionhead LOVES it! 2 of the 4 guinea's do aswell. the ribena goes before the water in Hope's hutch  I got this tip off a breeder who used it to boost vitamin C on his guineas or if he had any off colour furries.

I tried them with Rhubarb this week but they just looked at me like I was mad! I really thought they would like it!

*Heidi*


----------



## scosha37

I give my bunnies dog biscuits too....:thumbup: they love them..
Brocoli,wet carrots,green beans,red cabage...., toast too

i bought them something out my local shop for rabbits but looked more like a budgie thing..anyways it gave my charlie babbit the runs....


----------



## Guest

Lily used to love "rabbit yogurt drops" she would stick her head into the packet for them!


----------



## toddy

Apart from their normal diet and veg I give mine weetabix and rich tea biscuits as treats.
They all love them and they are much healthier than shop bought treats such as yoghurt drops


----------



## jackiex_x

i'm wary of what i feed my bunny these days since she's had Gut Stasis TWICE!

apparently it was caused by those sweet sweetcorn nibble things you buy from pet shops. so now i only feed her good quality timothy hay and half a carrot and some lettuce along with a handful of pellets a day...vet says rabbits only need hay to live on.


----------



## Guest

toddy said:


> They all love them and they are much healthier than shop bought treats such as yoghurt drops


I tried her with bread, toast and rich tea biccys - she wouldn't entertain them. She got yogurt drops very often, as a special treat, and it did her no harm.


----------



## foxxy cleopatra

just made a list of some of your suggestions  trip to sainsburys now!!! YAY!!!!


----------



## Nicky09

He gets carrots and cabbage as treats.


----------



## rach1980

we used to give ours carrots, lettuce, broccoli, cabbage, burnt taost and one of their favs a rich tea biscuit


----------



## hazyreality

foxxy cleopatra said:


> just made a list of some of your suggestions  trip to sainsburys now!!! YAY!!!!


I was hoping that everyone would give everyone else idea's.
I'm gonna try the rich tea biscuits.

*Heidi*


----------



## frags

mine love brown bread and digestive biscuits.
going to try them with some of the other ideas especially the weetabix 1 as my kids dont like these but they like digestives and eat them all lol


----------



## toddy

jackiex_x said:


> i'm wary of what i feed my bunny these days since she's had Gut Stasis TWICE!
> 
> apparently it was caused by those sweet sweetcorn nibble things you buy from pet shops. so now i only feed her good quality timothy hay and half a carrot and some lettuce along with a handful of pellets a day...vet says rabbits only need hay to live on.


you should not feed rabbits lettuce as it can cause bloat.
How would vets like to eat the same thing day in day out without any variation


----------



## cocoboda

My Frenchie Coco LOVES yogurt chips, carrot tops, parsley, 
apple(no skin),occasional strawberry, raisins (very few as they have too much sugar) collard greens, mustard greens and bits of carrot


----------



## penny2607

Mine used to love the end of french sticks once they had been out overnight to crisp up, she used to love the little animal buscuits yet get with the chocolate on, tbh she loved anything with chocolate on!


----------



## Nicky09

I would never even have thought of giving Leo toast until you said about it gave him some last night and it was gone in a few minutes so he'll be getting that sometimes from now on


----------



## Vixxen

my frenchie is a fussy eater.....shes even gone off carrots! but her fav is those "carrot crunch" treats that you can get, broccoli and cabbage leaves....ive never known such a fussy rabbit. my old frenchie used to eat everything! and went nuts for chocolate drops.


----------



## red_dwarf15

charley will eat anything he can get his grubby little paws on lol. he goes nuts when he smells chocolate. we cant keep anything on our coffee table anymore as now he's getting bigger, he can reach everything on there and my nice box of chocs i got for my birthday had big chunks missing
he adores rice cakes. last night i was eating some snakc a jacks (chocolate lol) and kept jumping onto my chest and off again lol


----------



## catty

hi everyone, I could be wrong, but don't dog biscuits have bone ash in them? They definitely have animal derivatives...


----------



## hazyreality

for the amount that is in the cheapest ones it won't hurt(imo). If you look on the pack its only about 1% of animal derivatives...and they really like um so I'm not gonna worry about the 1% 

*Heidi*


----------



## selkie135

can i feed my rabbits the occasional dry bran flake?? if i make sure they're pure and no added sugar etc????


----------



## Paws&Claws

My rabbits still havent got over how amazing ribena is :lol: so for the moment im good for treats lol x


----------



## Lollie1515

jackiex_x said:


> i'm wary of what i feed my bunny these days since she's had Gut Stasis TWICE!
> 
> apparently it was caused by those sweet sweetcorn nibble things you buy from pet shops. so now i only feed her good quality timothy hay and half a carrot and some lettuce along with a handful of pellets a day...vet says rabbits only need hay to live on.


I nearly lost one of my buns to the blocked gut (i dont know the medical terminology) this was due to lettuce.

Wver since i found out about the dried sweetcorn, i havent givent it to them.

Its very decieving as the pet shops, and pets at home for example sell these... :-S

I treat mine with the off strawberry, Raspberrys, ryvitas (wholemeal ones) new twigs off the apple tree so they can nibble on them too..  :thumbup:


----------



## srhdufe

Mine get toast and mini weetabix on a morning

Mid-morning they get veg (carrots, brocolli, cabbage etc)

I top up their hay in the afternoon and give them some yogury drops and some fruit. Their fav atm are blackberries 

On a night they get their pellets and a treat. Usually cereal (they love cheerios :lol


----------



## Guest

Apart from their normal diet mine get weetabix, oh and not forgetting Naturals Herb Plus 









Or as I have named it "Bunny crack", my lot will do anything for it :lol::lol:


----------



## niki87

Lollie1515 said:


> Wver since i found out about the dried sweetcorn, i havent givent it to them.
> 
> Its very decieving as the pet shops, and pets at home for example sell these... :-S


Oh wow didn't know about dried sweetcorn!!! I got a few things in my storage!! Does that go for all animals?...ie hamsters and piggies? xx


----------



## Lollie1515

srhdufe said:


> Mine get toast and mini weetabix on a morning
> 
> Mid-morning they get veg (carrots, brocolli, cabbage etc)
> 
> I top up their hay in the afternoon and give them some yogury drops and some fruit. Their fav atm are blackberries
> 
> On a night they get their pellets and a treat. Usually cereal (they love cheerios :lol


Cheerios!! mine love them too  I hide them all round there hutch its a bit of a game to get them 



niki87 said:


> Oh wow didn't know about dried sweetcorn!!! I got a few things in my storage!! Does that go for all animals?...ie hamsters and piggies? xx


Im not sure, but i read about it on hear that it can be very dangerous and block there gutts.  I take it its the same for hammies and piggys... i just wouldnt risk it. x


----------



## hazyreality

lmao, this thread is well over a year old! 
For the person that asked about the bran flakes, they are fine about once a week, 1/2 a handful, wet or dry.

*Heidi*


----------



## WeeBarraxO

I make my own , 

which basically consist of crushed pellets as a base, then add any fruit/veg/herb or a mixture to them & bake, my buns go mad for them ,


----------



## Iandres

rabbits love strawberries. its quite fun to give them, because the red juice from the strawberries makes them look like they have lipstick


----------



## emzybabe

lol heidi rhubarb is poisonous

mine love raisins but they only get a few a week coz of the sugar

George loves bread Miffy wont touch it


----------

